# Got a surprise call at work



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

View attachment 105201
View attachment 105200
View attachment 105199
So i was at work and i get a frantic call from my wife while on my break. All i could make out was problem and aquarium so i start to freak thinking something happened to my 125. Well it turned out my 375 gallon acrylic tank from tenecor was only a 1/2 hour out and i needed to get 5-6 guys together to get it unloaded.

I was told i would be called and asked when i wanted it delivered so i called the delivery guy who said they did not make a note of it on the invoice. So in a panic i rounded some guys up and left work (home emergency) just in time to meet the delivery guy. The tank weighed 7001bs alone. We had to back it from the delivery truck into my buddies truck who then backed it up to the front door. It took all of us to move it to my front room...no fingers were lossed. I will post pics when i get them. Its 10 feet long 30 inches wide and 24 inches tall. 5/8" acrylic all around except the bottom which appears to be 1/2 inch.


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

Wow. thats a pretty big tank. 
Wanna gtet some pictures up??








How many guys where helping?


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

nice how much?
wes


----------



## Elongatus cockus (May 28, 2005)

The length on that is insane. So what's the plan? Pygos?


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Sorry I had to rush cause im still at work. With everything lights, shipping, marine ready (sump, overflows, pumps, and hoses/bulk heads it was 4,300. I purchased it through tropicalfishstore.com and received last years price, 10% discount, and free shipping. If i had bought from tenecor i would have paid 5,000 plus.

I had 6 guys including myself and the truck driver moving it.

I will be putting my 7 terns, 4 piraya, 5 caribe, and 5-11 rbp in it. ( i have 11 rbps but may not keep all of them.) Ill try to post pics tomorrow along with my diy stand. (hope it holds it)

I still have to get my heater and some more gravel and then im set.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Damn your luck! I hope I get a tank like that one day! Very nice buy though, and very nice deal!


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

wow! such a huge tank.............your pygo will love they new home.


----------



## Ducklake (Jun 1, 2003)

Man, that's a dream tank!!
Can't wait to see pic's


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

You just HAD to post this before you got pics, huh?









Congrats on the sweet tank, can't wait to see it filled with all those pygos.


----------



## wlecount (Jan 22, 2006)

Hurry with the water, that tank looks thirsty!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

nice tank


----------



## booozi (Nov 4, 2005)

EDIT* Nvm i see that you posted pictures! The tank looks awsome !







Hella BIG!


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

wow nice tank.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

Those pictures really put it in perspective, that thing is an effing monster!


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow! Now that is impressive!








Haig rocks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

that is a monster tank!.. cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

FOLK YEAH!!!

Awesome tank!!

I hope to some day join the "super tank" ranks myself!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Glad you got it you will be very happy with a Tenecor.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

That is awesome







take lots of pics in the process of making it your masterpiece


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

I can't wait for you to add your fish to it.


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks sccavee you helped me out a ton with this purchase, i cant thank you enough
















Ill keep everyone posted with pics as progress continues. I thought i had another 2 weeks to set up for this beast so im a bit behind. I still have to drill holes for the bulkheads on the bottom of the tank. I also need two elbows for my sump bulkheads otherwise my lines are going to kink. I think tenecor sent me the wrong sizes since i upgraded the size of my sump. Thanks for all the compliments.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

all i can say is wow.. i cant wait to see pics of that beast all set up. gl bro


----------



## Dr Exum (Nov 6, 2004)

very nice indeed............


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

damn that big...do you have everything to set it up or do you still have to get all that sh*t


----------



## Kemper1989 (Feb 14, 2005)

Gonna be a sweet tank.


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

bader666 said:


> damn that big...do you have everything to set it up or do you still have to get all that sh*t


I need two 1000 watt titanium heaters, a jehmco controller, and im about 175 lbs short on the gravel other than that Im set.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

ur gonna risk scratching up ur acrylic tank by using gravel?... id go potted plants with barebottom, or sand


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

now thats what i call a dream tanl, cant whait thill i own one. good lucl and keep us posted (and yeah hurry, hurry :rasp: )


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

where did you have your tank set up??? it look like some whre in your basement or somthing, just curious. And please hurry! can't wait to see the set up complete and running with pygo in there. it will be a badass fish tank.


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

sweet dude... cant wait to c more pics


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Awesome tank .. congrats on the new tank


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

MAN! Leave some water for a amizon! That is an amazing tank. I hope it holds too....


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

updates???


----------



## welsher7 (Jul 29, 2005)

i got all excited i thought it was stocked


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Sick tank brah..It makes my 180g look tiny!


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

PICSSS







nice tank bra


----------



## mikfleye (Jul 27, 2006)

amazing





















i cant wait to see this all setup, i would go with sand instead of gravel, better for acrilic, alot cheaper (50 lbs for about 5 bucks) and looks nice lol, but its your call, im very envious, congrats


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

sweet. cant wait to see this thing filled.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

You just gonna line AC110s down the back of it? hahahaa let's hear how it's doing. How long will it take for that monster to cycle?


----------



## kookykay23 (Jul 30, 2006)

very nice tank dude. i like hoe the acrilic tanks look ..make sure to post picks when the tank is all set up...would love to see it!!


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

Stop digging up old threads just to add sweet lets see it filled up.


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Dude that tank is BAD A$$ !! Going to look great when its set up.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

wish i had support (wife) for a tank like that........


----------



## nelsong6969 (Jul 26, 2004)

so you get this beast filled up yet?


----------



## Charger (Mar 4, 2005)

That tank is awesome i wish i had the space for one that big.


----------

